# People watching



## *Jen* (18 July 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this, so sorry if this thread is already about....

I started riding about 3-4 months ago, and have private lessons... I've got my trot, and canter sorted and am working on the BHS progressive tests (level 3 at the moment!) 

Over the summer I'm spending a couple of days with at the yard getting to grips with stable management and that side of things. Yesterday we had some spare time so the head coach gave us a group lesson, it was all stuff I could do, trot with out stirrups, pirouettes... But as soon as we did things individually I got really nervous. My horse started to pick up on this and when we went out a hack he was really wound up and hard to control. He's not normally like that! 
I know the problem was worrying about the others judging me and my riding, as they were all more experienced. How can I overcome these nerves? I know more group lessons are to come...


----------



## _GG_ (18 July 2013)

JenBoase said:



			Hi, I'm new to this, so sorry if this thread is already about....

I started riding about 3-4 months ago, and have private lessons... I've got my trot, and canter sorted and am working on the BHS progressive tests (level 3 at the moment!) 

Over the summer I'm spending a couple of days with at the yard getting to grips with stable management and that side of things. Yesterday we had some spare time so the head coach gave us a group lesson, it was all stuff I could do, trot with out stirrups, pirouettes... But as soon as we did things individually I got really nervous. My horse started to pick up on this and when we went out a hack he was really wound up and hard to control. He's not normally like that! 
I know the problem was worrying about the others judging me and my riding, as they were all more experienced. How can I overcome these nerves? I know more group lessons are to come...
		
Click to expand...

By going to those lessons and learning to not take it all too seriously. We all had to start somewhere and nobody is without things to work on, so just take a deep breath and try to enjoy yourself.

Ask yourself,  "will the next lesson be the last time I ride?"

If the answer is no, then so what if things go wrong...you'll get a chance to do better next time


----------



## *Jen* (20 July 2013)

Thanks... I'm gunna explain to my instructor what happened, as I don't want her to think it was just me riding badly! And then I'm gunna ask her how I can build my confidence with group riding... Maybe the more I do it the easier it'll be!


----------



## showpony (20 July 2013)

pirouettes?????

OP don't stress - group lessons are a great way to learn & once you relax into it you will be fine! Try singing to yourself


----------



## *Jen* (20 July 2013)

showpony said:



			pirouettes?????

OP don't stress - group lessons are a great way to learn & once you relax into it you will be fine! Try singing to yourself

Click to expand...

Yeah, turning on the hindlegs, so just the forelegs are moving? 
And yeah.... Seems like the only thing to do is keep going with them!!


----------



## showpony (20 July 2013)

Id focus on changing  instructor to one  that works on confidence and the basics rather than one who is getting a rider who is only 3/4mths in the saddle to be doing Pirouttes!!!  Am Thinking this post is a total P*** Take! lol - 
And if not Im sorry but come on!!!



JenBoase said:



			Yeah, turning on the hindlegs, so just the forelegs are moving? 
And yeah.... Seems like the only thing to do is keep going with them!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (20 July 2013)

Annoyingly can't find what L3 on the progressive tests scheme entails.  Because I read it as Stage three and thought it might be a pee taking exercise too.

What sort of stuff do you do in lessons, OP?


----------



## *Jen* (21 July 2013)

This isn't a p-take... I thought this forum would be a good place to ask questions and get advise... obviously not. 
In level 3 you work towards getting a good balanced independent seat in walk trot and canter, making the horse actually move forward rather than plod around, riding school figures, working over poles in walk and trot, and work without stirrups in walk and trot. (plus stable management stuff)
We did pirouettes, or turns on the haunches, because it was something fun to explore in the last 5 mins of the lesson. I'm quite confident in the lessons because it's a private thing. And I'm gunna explain to her next time I see her why things went wrong in a group. 
In the lessons we do some work in the arena towards the levels, and the go out on the tracks for a bit (she has bout 63 acres which she's converted into nice routes to hack on). 
Sorry if I got the terms wrong... again, I'm only a beginner, that's what this forum room is for!


----------



## Dunlin (21 July 2013)

Don't panic Jen there are a million+ horsey terms and I still word things incorrectly at times!! 

Going back to when I first started learning to ride I was always in group lessons so I was used to "public humiliation", be it from sitting on the wrong diagonals to falling off infront of an audience, my most impressive embarrassment was ruining everyone elses jumping lesson as my horse decided to take up NASCAR and he ran about 100 laps of the arena. It really prepared me for eventually going to shows where nerves can get the better of a lot of people as shows are all about doing your thing in front of an audience. 

I think the group lessons will really help you come on especially if the other riders are a little more experienced as you won't be held back, just make sure you are happy with the lessons and if you feel overwhelmed then let your instructor know. 

Perhaps you can mix group lessons with private, one week private, next week group or something. Do stick at the group lessons, let your instructor know your fears from last time and they will be aware of it. I think you will find your nerves will go reasonably quick but if you do struggle try turning the situation around and watch the other riders when they go solo, you will soon see that they are not perfect and any decent instructor wouldn't put you into a group unless they thought you were capable of riding to that standard. There's also a herbal remedy called "Bach Rescue Remedy" which can help with nerves. You can dilute a few drops in a bottle of water or take it directly under the tongue. 

As for pirouettes or turn on the haunches then that's perfectly normal to me for novice lessons. I'd only been riding in my group lessons for a few weeks when the instructor stuck up a tiny cross pole for us to jump, we hadn't even learnt how to canter at that point! We all went ahead in trot with loose reins and held the pommel. Many people thought I was talking BS but our instructor loved us all to do something fun and "impressive" at the very end.

Good luck and let us all know how you get on next time


----------



## *Jen* (21 July 2013)

Dunlin said:



			Going back to when I first started learning to ride I was always in group lessons so I was used to "public humiliation", be it from sitting on the wrong diagonals to falling off infront of an audience, my most impressive embarrassment was ruining everyone elses jumping lesson as my horse decided to take up NASCAR and he ran about 100 laps of the arena. It really prepared me for eventually going to shows where nerves can get the better of a lot of people as shows are all about doing your thing in front of an audience. 

QUOTE]

Luckily I haven't had anything like this happen... I just had to quickly work out how to deal with an excitable horse! 

The group lessons happen when I am down helping at the yard, so we have people of all different standards. We work on things like deepening the seat and stuff, things that will benefit us all! I will have a quiet chat with my instructor when I'm next down there, and just make her aware of what happened last week... 
My private lessons are once a fortnight and these group ones about once a week now... so hopefully this will be a good balance! 
Next time I will watch the other riders a bit more so that I'm not focusing so much on my own imperfections! 

And I do want to reassure you all that the turns were done at the end of a lesson to make me use my legs more than my hands, as I had a habit of being a bit heavy handed. They were something fun and relaxed! I ride with quality BHS approved yard, and it has been used by the cavalry for their holidays. Sorry if I don't come across as experienced, its because I'm not! 

I shall update you all soon!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (21 July 2013)

JenBoase said:



			In level 3 you work towards getting a good balanced independent seat in walk trot and canter, making the horse actually move forward rather than plod around, riding school figures, working over poles in walk and trot, and work without stirrups in walk and trot. (plus stable management stuff)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I'm annoyed that I couldn't (easily) find the definitions of the progressive test levels on the BHS website, and I'm curious about them.  It's interesting that they are trying to define progress for RS clients etc - it's a common discussion on here about how to define novice vs advanced, given that an RS definition of either differs wildly from a private owner's, and both of those differ from an affiliated eventer's!  Progressive levels like that would give a better frame of reference for RS clients looking to move out onto a private loan/share/purchase or moving between RSs etc.  It's a common enough experience for some places to have people turn up and describe themselves as Advanced (because they're in that ride at an RS) and be over horsed as a result...  Or it would be useful, if people could find out what "level 3" means easily!

My comment about "Stage 3" refers to the stages of the BHS professional exams - at this level you are schooling a horse to a decent level and jumping 1m+ tracks show jumping and riding xc (afaik, not having done them myself).  If you had been claiming to be at Stage 3 level after 3 months, I would think you were taking the mickey.  Clearly you weren't talking about stages, I'm just trying to explain the comments.  Please don't take offence, it wasn't meant to be rude.


----------



## *Jen* (21 July 2013)

That makes sense JFTD, Obviously I'm not at stage 3 just yet  

The progressive riding tests don't seem to be on the BHS website, or at least I cant find them either! Yet all the study material is provided... It is said that level 6 is equivalent to stage 1. (they only go to level 6) 
Each level goes through developing riding skill, and gradually introduces new things such as canter, work with out stirrups, 2 point jumping position etc. And then also introduces stable management skills, so you learn to work the yard, and handle the horse. It gives quite a well rounded structure to learning imo. 
As a guide, when you reach level 4 BHS say you would be able to care for your own horse, and by level 6 you would be able to take employment on a yard. My instructor aims to teach 1 stage a month to private riders. 
I am learning quite intensively this summer, and spending 2-3 days at the yard some weeks, we are aiming to get to level 6 before I leave for university (14th September)

Hope this gives you a bit more understanding...


----------



## JFTDWS (21 July 2013)

Hmm, I have to say, that sounds optimistic.  I wouldn't really want someone with only Stage 1 knowledge and skill to be employed by a yard I kept my horse at, other than under supervision (not that I personally keep mine on a yard).  I also don't think that 4 months experience is sufficient to wade into horse ownership, unless that horse is on full livery at a very supportive yard.  I'm not sure whether that's a flaw in the BHS structure or just your instructor being overly optimistic.

Regardless, it does sound like a useful structure for learning and working through at an RS, and gives you clear goals for progress, which is a good thing.


----------



## *Jen* (21 July 2013)

I guess the ownership thing all depends on the person.... If your family owns horses, and therefore you have parents, or if you put your horse in full livery then you probably would. Or if you spend longer getting to level 4 than 4 months (and that depends on age etc). I doubt my instructor would actively encourage someone whose been in the saddle 4 months to go out and make the purchase. All though, stable management wise a lot will have been covered by then, the horse wouldn't be getting the exercise. 

I help out at my yard, and lead beginners etc. Personally for me doing this gives me the hands on experience I need to learn what I want, and gets me to problem solve and work out issues. I doubt the BHS means someone at stage 1 will work full time with many responsibilities, more that they could work 1 day a week or so and assist more experienced stable hands?


----------



## Kat (21 July 2013)

The BHS progressive tests aren't new! I did them in the 80s! 

Level 3 is the same as the pony club d test and the top one is the same as stage 1 and gets you an exemption from stage 1. 

Nothing new fangled.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 July 2013)

Ah Kat, this just reflects my distance from the BHS education system   I still think it's a sensible idea that could do with being more widespread...


----------



## Ponyclubber11 (23 July 2013)

Group lessons are really fun and if you  try to get to know the people in lessons you won't be as nervous. Try to concentrate on you not others then you won't get distracted . Block out noises and it will really help. I think after all the arguments it was turn on the forehand maybe? Good luck.


----------



## *Jen* (31 July 2013)

Just an update  Had a lesson on Monday after a quiet chat with my instructor (who was really supportive!). It was just me and one other girl, and we did some work in sitting trot, and on lateral movement like leg yields... 

It was really fun!! I still felt a bit panicked at times... but yeah, progress I think! I have another lesson booked for tomorrow so we'll see what happens!


----------

